# Omoto reels



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with these reels---Omoto chief surf reels??? thx jjm


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Omoto manufactures a wide range of fishing reels.
LP, bait casters, surf, jigging, trolling, fly, and spinners
They manufacture under their own name as well as under label for large box stores.
Their facility in China manufactures spinning and LP reels. These tend to be large volume and lower cost reels.
Omoto owns about 6 facilities in Taiwan and manufacture higher end reels in <lesser> quantities.
Omoto is headquartered in Taiwan.

Will Nash is the record holder of the 4 US tournament distance classes.
For 100 gram and 125 gram classes he used an Omoto Chief Xtreme 530 CXS. For the 175 gram class he used an Omoto Chief Xtreme 630 CXS. I am not sure about the 150 gram class. It may have been an ABU reel.
All 4 records are well in excess of 800 feet.

Omoto built Ambassadeur reels for ABU for several years. The Omoto Chief 6000 CTM and 5000 CTM are very similar to the Ambassadeur reels. When Pure Fishing purchased ABU, the manufacture of Ambassadeur reels was shifted to a company in China.

My personal favorite is the Chief 7000 CTM backed with 150 yards of 30 or 40 lb braid and topped off with 25 lb Berkley Spectrum mono. A good friend (at 73 and 130 lb.) prefers the Chief 5000 CTM and 6000 CTM reels with 14 or 17 lb mono.

Don


----------

